# HELP! HK P30L Lubing



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey there,

I'm extremely new to pistols and i'd like to know how to lube my HK P30L correctly. I've read the manual but it doesn't seem to be clear enough for a novice like myself. Does anyone have diagrams or videos they know of online i can look up. I bought "Gun Grease" for $6 bucks, will it be sufficient? Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive never used "Gun Grease". I use Militec for the oil and Ballistol to clean with. I put a little oil any where you would have metal on meatal contact.


----------



## asant88 (Feb 27, 2010)

*update*

sorry i had the product name wrong. its called "Shooters Choice"


----------

